# Congratulations to BYU for Wining the WCC Championship!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to the BYU cougars for winning the West Coast Conference Tournament this year, and beating Gonzaga which was a ranked team most of the season. Good luck in the NCAA tourney!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> :roll:


 +1


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Seriously though, congrats on getting an at large selection. Kind of a bummer they got put in the new "first round." They ought to get a W there. But you never know what will happen come tourney time!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Iona is pretty good, they may not be able to win that first game, but best of luck to them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So the WCC got 3 teams in the NCAA. The MWC 4. 

And the Pac 12 got 2? Hmmmm.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's evident you boys don't follow women's basketball.

As for the NCAA men's: I thought WCC got four teams--BYU, Gonzaga, St John's, and Loyola?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Does ANYONE follow women's college basketball? 
I mean, outside of friends and family of the team?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I take a look at Weber (pathetic season this year) and BYU (great year). Lady Cougars volleyball is fun to watch too.

BYU has a center (Hamson) who is 6 foot 7. Actually, the women's league players are getting better and are fun to watch now--unlike in years past where it was a bunch of pushing, shoving, traveling, and two-handed set shots. Still not up there with the men's league, but I don't mind watching now and again.


----------

